# recurve shooters



## Brad R (Jan 8, 2009)

for those who use recurves for bowfishing, do you us an arrow rest, or do you just shoot off the shelf. And if you shoot off the shelf, will the safety slides hit the shelf and slide forward while drawing or not? thanks.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

When I shot recurve I shot right off the shelf no problem. If you take off the old nock and put a new one on and angle it so the slide stopper is angled out from the riser and the shelf you won't have a problem. I did at one point use slides with my recurve and that's what I did. You just have to make sure you put it on the right way every time or the arrow will go crazy. I'd just tie it to the back of the arrow if I where you, but the slides will work if that's what you prefer.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

All I shoot is recurves and I made my own rest out of epoxy, I also shoot the rings, I would always use a slide for the safety part of it.


----------

